# PC geht nicht mehr an!



## teddybomber1991 (16. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag liebes Forums und zwar hab ich seit gestern ein Problem.
Und zwar geht mein Rechner nicht mehr,  ich wollt ihn gestern abend starten keine Reaktion. 
So nun hab ich gedacht das Netzteil wäre hinüber,  aber ich habe heute 2 andere Netzteile probiert und angeschlossen, und bei denen hat sich der Lüfter gedreht und die Gehäuse Lüfter und die arbeits LED am Gehäuse leuchtete auf.
Aber der CPU Lüfter nicht. 
Nun ist meine Frage habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte. 

Achso ich habe schon die cmos Batterie gewechselt,  mehrere cmos reset durchgeführt und ja. 

Viel danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## donma08 (16. Dezember 2015)

Und deine Hardware sollen wir erraten?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Dezember 2015)

Das Kann der arme Teddy doch nicht wissen, das wir seine Hardware kennen müssen...

Versuch mal die Null Methode.


----------



## teddybomber1991 (16. Dezember 2015)

Oh entschuldigt bitte mein Fehler &#55357;&#56837;
Ich hab nen 
Msi ph61a-p35 Board 
I5-2500k
Gtx 660
16gb DDR 3 ram hyperx savage 
Und nen corsair cx 600

Null Methode hab ich auch schon probiert, aber war auch das selbe es passierte nix


----------



## scorparc (23. Dezember 2015)

teddybomber1991 schrieb:


> Null Methode hab ich auch schon probiert, aber war auch das selbe es passierte nix



Was heißt das selbe? Nach der Null-Methode wäre also das Mainboard defekt/kaputt.. Da der CPU-Lüfter nicht läuft.


----------



## Acemonty (23. Dezember 2015)

Grafikkarte ausbauen. Und wenn es dann mit der inegrierten Grafik nicht läuft, ist wohl das Mainboard hin


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

Hi teddybomber,

sofern das CX Netzteil keine Reaktion mehr verursacht könnte auch dort ein Defekt vorhanden sein. Du hast 3 Jahre Garantie auf das NT. Also falls noch im Garantiezeitraum, bitte bei uns melden. 

Grüße


----------

